# DIY stand / Canopy completed



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

After working on it a little here, and a little there, the setup is finally complete.

Specs:

Tank - 30gal (30L x 18W x 12H)
Fluval 104 (was given to me brand new for free, though I'd like to upgrade to an XP1)
Lighting - 2 x 24wt T5HO by Hagen Glo (life glo and power glo)
DIY CO2 (for now)

For the inside of the hood, I put down a layer of gray/blue, then sprinkled black on it. Gives it an creepy thunderstorm cloud effect. Stand / hood stained in Bombay mahogany.

This will be the housing for my apistos, that should be coming this week.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Very nice looking stand and canopy. I like the color. The top is very tall in comparison to the tank. To me that sort of looks funny, and visually top heavy as a whole. However the inside "guts" and fixture rig looks very ingenius! 

-John N.


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

The height of the top was an visual issue to me as well. It was designed as it is for functional reasons - being able to reach the back of the tank (for planting), and the open area between the back of the tank and the back of the stand (for electrical cabling) without getting cooked by the reflectors. So far I'm impressed with the plant growth. The Hagen Glo bulbs are quite nice. Also, I've since upgraded to a Eheim 2213.


----------

